# December Acquisitions



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Perfect way to start the December thread, and came in just in time for a Christmas party on Sunday:I ordered these at a significant discount from the AE by my office a few weeks back. Apparently the demand for these was ridiculous this year, causing some orders o not be filled until late December. The asst manager that had helped me in the past was able to track down my size at a retail location in NY, and had them overnights to the store. They do appear to have possibly been tried on a few times (some scuffs that buffed out with a brush), and there's a few rough edges that I think are inherent with the rougher nature of the shoes, but no real issues. Not everyone's cup of tea, but I like 'em!


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

Congrats, I see these in the Christmas catalog each year but can't justify the purchase myself. Great shoes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Picked up a pair of AE Franciscans and I am loving them so far!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Congrats, I see these in the Christmas catalog each year but can't justify the purchase myself. Great shoes.


Thanks! The only reason I was able to justify it was that I had a chance to get firsts for less than Shoebank. I'm really liking these though:


I was kind of thrown off by the leather at first. When I opened the box, the shoes seemed to be scuffed and looked like they'd been thrown around, but after brushing them, most of the scuffs came out, so I think it's just the nature of the leather:


i did notice that both shoes have a gap in the welt, which I hope doesn't cause any issues:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received my J Crew order from the Black Friday sale. 3 more pairs of Sutton fit chinos and a Lambswool Fair Isle:


I was actually really impressed with the construction of the sweater, it's very warm and seems pretty darn well made for the price:


also, it fits well:


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Received my J Crew order from the Black Friday sale. 3 more pairs of Sutton fit chinos and a Lambswool Fair Isle:
> 
> I was actually really impressed with the construction of the sweater, it's very warm and seems pretty darn well made for the price:
> 
> also, it fits well:


OF:

Thanks for this - I've been worried that J. Crew Factory was lesser quality but some of those offerings look terrific - for me and my wife - and at that price point, it's probably worth it to pull the trigger.on a few offerings.

And the colors of those chinos are on point.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

WillBarrett said:


> OF:
> 
> Thanks for this - I've been worried that J. Crew Factory was lesser quality but some of those offerings look terrific - for me and my wife - and at that price point, it's probably worth it to pull the trigger.on a few offerings.
> 
> And the colors of those chinos are on point.


If it helps you, I, too, own a few factory items. My experience has, overall, been good as I think they keep the general quality up - the fabric weight, the stitching - and cut back on details like the quality of the lining or the number of buttons. I own both the regular and the factory chino and can only tell the difference by looking at the specific details that are different as they feel, basically, the same when I am wearing them and have lasted as long - so far.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> If it helps you, I, too, own a few factory items. My experience has, overall, been good as I think they keep the general quality up - the fabric weight, the stitching - and cut back on details like the quality of the lining or the number of buttons. I own both the regular and the factory chino and can only tell the difference by looking at the specific details that are different as they feel, basically, the same when I am wearing them and have lasted as long - so far.


Terrific - thanks much. And those sweaters are great looking - even saddle shoulders on the lambswool, which is a good weight this far south.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

WillBarrett said:


> OF:
> 
> Thanks for this - I've been worried that J. Crew Factory was lesser quality but some of those offerings look terrific - for me and my wife - and at that price point, it's probably worth it to pull the trigger.on a few offerings.
> 
> And the colors of those chinos are on point.


Not a problem. The chinos are British Khaki, Dark Brown, and Burnt Henna.

JCFactory is, in most cases, a great value. All my suits are from there, because I needed a rotation of suits when I started my job back in May. Brooks they are not, but at $120 apiece on avg, they've done their job very well. I also was able to nab two unlined! unstructured, 100% linen sportcoats for about $50 apiece over the summer- my season-specific sportcoats go-to (PRL) is generally 4x that on sale.

As for the chinos- I sold my 4 pairs of traditional fit main line chinos after finding these. 1/3-1/4 the price on sale, they fit me better, there were more color options, and I can't tell any appreciable difference between the two in terms of quality. Made in USA is nice and is something I look for with many items, but I was able to buy 8 pairs of chinos for just over the price of 1 pair of Bills- and they fit exponentially better.

To be completely fair, I don't expect to hand down any of these items to my kids or grandkids, unlike some of the items in my wardrobe. However, I haven't had a JCF item fail on me yet, so I'm confident that I'll get more than my money's worth with these.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^ echoing OF above, I almost think J.Crew uses the factory as a way to sell, basically, the same / similar merchandise at a different price point without adversely affecting the image of the parent, more-expensive brand. One way all retailers do that is through sales as they capture different price points via a "time-release" process. 

Another way is to create different "brands" within your company and create an image - as in J.Crew's factory brand - that it is a bargain brand that has less bells and whistles but offers good value. In truth, I think the factory items do lack some features of the parent brand, but the quality of fabric and stitching seems the same. So IMHO, J.Crew Factory might just be a way for J.Crew to sell more very similar merchandise at a lower price point without undermining the image (and higher prices) of the parent brand. 

Upshot - good value for us.


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

This afternoon I went to the Red Wing store and splurged!

First, a pair of 1155s: 

Then a pair 875s (Heritage Line), which I even wore out of the store: 



Pardon the dog hair that I only just now noticed on one of the boots (1st 875 photo)!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Dave said:


> This afternoon I went to the Red Wing store and splurged!
> 
> First, a pair of 1155s:
> 
> ...


Congrats. I have some 1155s and love them.


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

FLCracka said:


> Congrats. I have some 1155s and love them.


Yeah, I remember! I had a pair several years ago and began wishing I hadn't stopped wearing them or given them away. When I saw your photos, I decided to go ahead and get a new pair -- see what you started?! ;-)


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Dave - both look great (the 875s and jeans are a match made in heaven), enjoy. 

And I love the kid-like passion of wearing them out of the store. I do that occasionally - it gives a bit of the lift to the rest of the day.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Not a problem. The chinos are British Khaki, Dark Brown, and Burnt Henna.
> 
> JCFactory is, in most cases, a great value. All my suits are from there, because I needed a rotation of suits when I started my job back in May. Brooks they are not, but at $120 apiece on avg, they've done their job very well. I also was able to nab two unlined! unstructured, 100% linen sportcoats for about $50 apiece over the summer- my season-specific sportcoats go-to (PRL) is generally 4x that on sale.
> 
> As for the chinos- I sold my 4 pairs of traditional fit main line chinos after finding these. 1/3-1/4 the price on sale, they fit me better, there were more color options, and I can't tell any appreciable difference between the two in terms of quality. Made in USA is nice and is something I look for with many items, but I was able to buy 8 pairs of chinos for just over the price of 1 pair of Bills- and they fit exponentially better.


It appears that you opted for affordable tailored clothing and put your money toward quality foot wear - sound advice for anyone building a wardrobe. 
I find it frustrating how few men actually own a suit, when a decent fitting, albeit low quality but nevertheless prefectly acceptable option could be had for less than a month's cable tv or cell phone bill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It seems this month so far I've been buying books, records, alcohol, food, and presents. I might not have anything left for clothes. Gasp!


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

2 very nice RLPL shirts at Marshalls, which I needed like I needed a hole in the head. One, a nice navy twill double pocket casual number and the other a light weight steel gunmetal grey/blue poplin, also a double pocket casual number. I like double pockets on sport shirts.

Also, a blue hb Polo blue label suit from the website. 40% off and free shipping. I too criticize the whole "Made in Slovakia" thing, but the fabrics and fit (on me) are darn nice.

Passed up a pair of G&G black captoe oxfords at Last Call, however. I have too many shoes. Strange fit too. 10.5E and they fit me well (I am usually a US 10D) everywhere except there was way too much room in the toe. Maybe G&G is not a good fit for me; maybe it was the last. Whatever.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Been doing a little shopping in London. Think I'm gonna need to work a little OT when I get home to pay my credit card bill.

Picked up a bit of shooting tweed at William Evans. It's important to look good when shooting sporting clays. 


New v-neck. Decided to try sleeveless.



Tattersall with a bit of purple in it. 


Been looking for a tie with a fox on it. This was a total impulse buy. 


Is rugby art trad? 


A couple BW scarfs. One is a gift.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

The fox tie is KILLER. Actually, everything you bought was. Well done!


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

peterc said:


> The fox tie is KILLER. Actually, everything you bought was. Well done!


+1 on the fox tie. I love fox ties, seems like it's always an appropriate time to wear one


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Trad office supplies? Picked up some Palomino Blackwing 602's on my way home from work today to try out- the (reissue of the) pencil of Steinbeck and Sondheim:


they actually write pretty darn well, very different from the mechanical pencils I've been using.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

orange fury said:


> Thanks! The only reason I was able to justify it was that I had a chance to get firsts for less than Shoebank. I'm really liking these though:
> 
> 
> I was kind of thrown off by the leather at first. When I opened the box, the shoes seemed to be scuffed and looked like they'd been thrown around, but after brushing them, most of the scuffs came out, so I think it's just the nature of the leather:


Looking good.
I have been tempted by them every year, but don't want to venture into the 65 last without getting fitted in an AE store first. Trip to Boston planned for next summer though.

Also, much like Black Watch jackets, , I'm not so sure how they'd go down here in Europe. The colours red and green denoting Christmas is very much an American thing.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Does a slab of sonic Christmas candy count?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

orange fury said:


> Trad office supplies? Picked up some Palomino Blackwing 602's on my way home from work today to try out- the (reissue of the) pencil of Steinbeck and Sondheim:
> 
> 
> they actually write pretty darn well, very different from the mechanical pencils I've been using.


A uniquely thoughtful purchase...well done! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Got a pair of Herring Langdale boots in their "Black Friday" sale, at a 25% discount.


----------



## MyCustomTailor (Apr 5, 2005)

Actually, for just a little more, you can get a fully bespoke custom suit made from the starter level ($335 including shipping) from www.RavisTailor.com
Just a thought!
Thanks.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I did my once a month clothes shopping and went back to Kohl's, got this grey Dockers topcoat, paid $80.00 with my 20% off coupon I receive in the mail.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

ravi said:


> .


Spammy spammy spam


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Christmas gifts; a copy of G. Bruce Boyer's new book, True Style...one for each of the sons -in-law...a great read, I thought! Do you think they might get the hint?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Reuben said:


> Spammy spammy spam


Not really...he is a paying advertiser and is allowed to post about his wares.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Howard said:


> I did my once a month clothes shopping and went back to Kohl's, got this grey Dockers topcoat, paid $80.00 with my 20% off coupon I receive in the mail.


That's a nice coat Howard, enjoy.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> Not really...he is a paying advertiser and is allowed to post about his wares.


When in the right subforum, like the deals and steals one, or when somehow relevant to the post at hand right? Or is he just free to pop into any random thread to post about his prices and the newest sale he has going on? Guess that's one more for the blocked poster list.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Not really...he is a paying advertiser and is allowed to post about his wares.


I've wondered about that. So part of being a paid advertiser to AAAC allows you to post in the AAAC threads about your goods and services?


----------



## MyCustomTailor (Apr 5, 2005)

Fading Fast said:


> I've wondered about that. So part of being a paid advertiser to AAAC allows you to post in the AAAC threads about your goods and services?


Sorry Gentlemen, my intention was NOT to advertise our products/services.
I was just innocently answering a question on this forum about where to get an inexpensive suit.
My apologies if it sounded like I am pushing my 'wares'.
If 'advertising' was my intention, I would not be more or less absent from this forum for over 2 years!!
In any case, no offence to any sensibilities meant.
thanks!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Fading Fast said:


> That's a nice coat Howard, enjoy.


I don't understand My Father these days of the things I buy, I come home and tell him I bought a topcoat and he said to me to stop buying these topcoats and overcoats, you don't get dressed up for anything. I told him that I like the style and when I have my days off (Fridays And Saturdays) I enjoy getting a bit dressed up for no apparent reason. And when I want to go out depending on the weather I want to wear my overcoat. What's it to him?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

To Ravi, mine was a honest question of policy - I was not expressing an opinion.

To Howard, my dad past away over 25 years ago and he grumbled at almost everything I did - sometimes dads like to grumble. Even though he has been gone this long, to this day, I can still hear him in my head grumbling at things I do. Don't sweat it and enjoy your coat. I, too, sometimes enjoy getting more dressed up than is necessary.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Howard said:


> I don't understand My Father these days of the things I buy, I come home and tell him I bought a topcoat and he said to me to stop buying these topcoats and overcoats, you don't get dressed up for anything. I told him that I like the style and when I have my days off (Fridays And Saturdays) I enjoy getting a bit dressed up for no apparent reason. And when I want to go out depending on the weather I want to wear my overcoat. What's it to him?


Howard, your post contains a very good question as well as the perfect response. The next time your father complains when you buy a rather dressy article of clothing, tell him exactly what you told us. Say, "Dad, I like the style and when I have my days off, I enjoy getting a bit dressed up for no apparent reason. And when I want to go out depending on the weather I want to wear my overcoat." (Of course, that response will work only if the money you are spending on clothes is what's left over after you have paid for your necessities. As long as you are pulling your freight, it shouldn't matter what clothes you buy.)


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

My dad grumbles at me too and I am 57. No problem. Glad he is around to do so. Mom too.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Snagged this Italian silk, USA-made club room tie today. I'm thinking it's ancient madder. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> To Howard, my dad past away over 25 years ago and he grumbled at almost everything I did - sometimes dads like to grumble. Even though he has been gone this long, to this day, I can still hear him in my head grumbling at things I do. Don't sweat it and enjoy your coat. I, too, sometimes enjoy getting more dressed up than is necessary.


He wants me to buy heavy winter coats and jackets since I work outside and eventually it will get downright cold and I think the time to buy them is now so I can get prepared for it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> Howard, your post contains a very good question as well as the perfect response. The next time your father complains when you buy a rather dressy article of clothing, tell him exactly what you told us. Say, "Dad, I like the style and when I have my days off, I enjoy getting a bit dressed up for no apparent reason. And when I want to go out depending on the weather I want to wear my overcoat." (Of course, that response will work only if the money you are spending on clothes is what's left over after you have paid for your necessities. As long as you are pulling your freight, it shouldn't matter what clothes you buy.)


Charlie, He wants me to buy more winter coats and jackets since eventually it will get downright cold and it is the middle of December and I'm outside all the time pushing carts so he wants to me to buy something to keep me warm while I'm outside.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

peterc said:


> My dad grumbles at me too and I am 57. No problem. Glad he is around to do so. Mom too.


He complains at the coats you buy?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

My father used to compliment me on my sport coats and blazers, and on the outfits I'd wear when I visited him in the center. He's gone now.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Howard, may I recommend the LL Bean parka? It would be exactly right for what you're doing, when the weather gets brutal. It is so warm that it feels like you're wearing a furnace.



Howard said:


> Charlie, He wants me to buy more winter coats and jackets since eventually it will get downright cold and it is the middle of December and I'm outside all the time pushing carts so he wants to me to buy something to keep me warm while I'm outside.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Howard said:


> Charlie, He wants me to buy more winter coats and jackets since eventually it will get downright cold and it is the middle of December and I'm outside all the time pushing carts so he wants to me to buy something to keep me warm while I'm outside.


Howard, do you think your father's advice makes sense? It sounds like good advice to me, provided you don't already have coats and jackets that are sufficiently warm during the middle of winter. Your dad just wants to make sure his beloved son doesn't freeze his kiester off while rounding up carts in January and February.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

J Crew tattersal from the Black Friday sales:


AE Grayson's:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

My must-iron Brooks Brothers OCBD came (I'm not posting a picture as I can't believe anyone here doesn't know exactly what it looks like). 

The pluses: a nice substantial oxford weave (wouldn't mind it being a bit heavier, but it is nice), my favorite "blue" OCBD as it really has a substantial grey hue and, overall, isn't too blue, and it has decent collar length (I won't know about the roll until I wear it). 

The negatives: No button on sleeve placket, no locker loop and no "third" collar button in the back of the neck. Those are all details that I love in an OCBD (I have no idea which, if any, are original / authentic / etc. but in my perfect world, OCBD shirts should have them).

Also, for all the "ink" we spill about must-iron versus care-free (or whatever it is called), I washed it in warm water, tumbled it on low heat in the drier, pulled it out before the drier stopped, gave it a good shake and put it on the hanger. There are no wrinkles in it. And for everything but for use with a suit and tie (as the collar, placket and cuffs are not crisp enough, IMHO), it would be great. I'd argue, it is perfect for wearing with a tie and more casual sport coat like a corduroy or tweed as a too-pressed shirt seems jarring to me under those rough textured and relaxed fabrics. 

I haven't bought a BB OCBD in while - got this one on a recent sale for 40% off and free shipping, so $57 (versus, full-price of $95) - and am excited to see how it does. For the sale price, my initial impression is that it will be a good value, enjoyable shirt. At full-price, I think I'd be put off.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

FF, Congrats on the BB shirt. Coincidentally, my wife expressed considerable awe (surprise) at the number of them hanging in my closet when we did laundry this weekend. She told me I have enough of them to last me if I live to be 200!

I don't believe the Brooks shirt ever had those items you find lacking. That's what makes it distinctive. Unlike you, that they are lacking is exactly what I like about the Brooks shirt. I find those details a little extraneous, especially on something that is a dress shirt (I know it can be argued that the OCBD is not a dress shirt, but that's how I wear it, often).

What I find really great about the Brooks shirt is that the tail length is proportional to the sleeve length, ensuring that it stays well tucked in for taller people like me.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> FF, Congrats on the BB shirt. Coincidentally, my wife expressed considerable awe (surprise) at the number of them hanging in my closet when we did laundry this weekend. She told me I have enough of them to last me if I live to be 200!
> 
> I don't believe the Brooks shirt ever had those items you find lacking. That's what makes it distinctive. Unlike you, that they are lacking is exactly what I like about the Brooks shirt. I find those details a little extraneous, especially on something that is a dress shirt (I know it can be argued that the OCBD is not a dress shirt, but that's how I wear it, often).
> 
> What I find really great about the Brooks shirt is that the tail length is proportional to the sleeve length, ensuring that it stays well tucked in for taller people like me.


While I think an OCBD works well as a dress shirt, I wear mine as a casual shirt (everything from jeans to dress pants and sport coat). If I wore it with a suit or primarily as my go-to dress shirt, I would agree that those features detract from the more formal look you want. And at 6'1", I agree, the long tail is great. I've owned BB OCBDs before, but it's been awhile. My absolute favorite thing is the color - they have a blue-grey-not-bright hue that I love.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

And I should define my idea of dress shirt, perhaps. For me, it's what I wear with a tie and a jacket, since I wear a suit maybe 2 hours out of the year. Anyway, that is just the way the BB ocbd is. However, they do include those features on some of their "sport" shirts, which I also wear as "dress" shirts.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

Fading Fast, my opinion on the BB must iron OCBD is right in line with yours. Pinpoint is what I use to bridge the gap to a more formal look. The blue OCBD gets more mileage than any other shirt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Duvel said:


> Howard, may I recommend the LL Bean parka? It would be exactly right for what you're doing, when the weather gets brutal. It is so warm that it feels like you're wearing a furnace.












Would they happen to sell parkas in department stores such as the places I shop like Kohl's or Modells?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Charles Dana said:


> Howard, do you think your father's advice makes sense? It sounds like good advice to me, provided you don't already have coats and jackets that are sufficiently warm during the middle of winter. Your dad just wants to make sure his beloved son doesn't freeze his kiester off while rounding up carts in January and February.


I understand what he's saying about keeping warm during the brutal winter cold. I don't really have warm enough coats and jackets but I will definitely go shopping for them within the next couple of weeks. I own peacoats and overcoats, leather jackets and light ones too down in the basement where I am doing an inventory of all the coats and jackets to keep, discard and give away but those aren't warm enough.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Probably, but they won't be as good. The Bean parka is hands down the best.



Howard said:


> Would they happen to sell parkas in department stores such as the places I shop like Kohl's or Modells?


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

Howard, is there an "outdoor" type store near you? Maybe an REI or something similar will have a coat that you can try on before purchasing.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Howard, if you order online at Bean, order your usual size. They are pretty consistent with other sizing. Returning is very easy, too--customer service at Bean is great.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Picked up a few madras shirts off ebay for me and the boys, now is the time to buy 

Brian


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Duvel said:


> Probably, but they won't be as good. The Bean parka is hands down the best.


Cause I'm outside almost all the time and parkas would definitely help.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

MythReindeer said:


> Howard, is there an "outdoor" type store near you? Maybe an REI or something similar will have a coat that you can try on before purchasing.


What do you mean by an "outdoor type store"?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Duvel said:


> Howard, if you order online at Bean, order your usual size. They are pretty consistent with other sizing. Returning is very easy, too--customer service at Bean is great.


I will definitely look into that, Thanks Duvel.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Today a navy tartan flannel shirt for Mrs D and blue lambswool v-neck sweater for Mr D arrived from LL Bean and were rapturously received. 

I have to say, I like the way Bean does the lambswool v-neck. Saddle shoulders, and very soft. Colors are nice, too.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Today a navy tartan flannel shirt for Mrs D and blue lambswool v-neck sweater for Mr D arrived from LL Bean and were rapturously received.
> 
> I have to say, I like the way Bean does the lambswool v-neck. Saddle shoulders, and very soft. Colors are nice, too.


Bean does some pretty solid sweaters. I know their Shetlands aren't universally loved (I wish they had saddle shoulders too), but I think the LLB gift cad I got for my birthday may go toward the Russet Clay/Donegal Shetland.

2 eBay finds came in the mail- Bills "Beach Cloth" M2's and Southern Tide Channel Markers:









On the Bills- this looked like corduroy from the pics, and I was concerned the weight combined with the color would translate to limited use (a couple weeks in spring), but these are super lightweight. They'll need some alterations, but I really like them.

On the ST's- I had some channel markers in college that I loved, but took them to a seamstress in my college town that absolutely butchered them. This is my first pair since- they're not easy to find on sale (and I'm not paying full retail), but I love these pants.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I have the harbor green, too. LL Bean still does some things right. I'd say the v-neck lambswool sweater is one. Another is the flannel shirt.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Allen Edmonds Mayfair, great price on a pair of 2nds.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Duvel said:


> I have the harbor green, too. LL Bean still does some things right. I'd say the v-neck lambswool sweater is one. Another is the flannel shirt.


I don't always go for v-necks but that's pretty spot on. Might have to try on after the holidays.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

^ I'm a little conflicted about the v-neck sweater in general. I think the Shetland crew looks better and is more trad, but these were too nice to pass up. I like them under a sportcoat with tie occasionally, and I only like lambswool versions, no merino or cotton/cashmere.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Also arriving on the porch step and well received... 

Rubis Swiss Nostril/Ear Scissors

Immediately put to good use and made to work wonders.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

We might burn up a few BB&B coupons this weekend. One thing we have in mind:


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^ When we were in Spain a few years ago, my wife fell in love with café con leche. The first gift I got her after we returned was a Bialetti like this so that she could make her own. Best gift I've ever given her. She's used it daily (sometimes multiple times) for three years and it's still going strong.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> ^ I'm a little conflicted about the v-neck sweater in general. I think the Shetland crew looks better and is more trad, but these were too nice to pass up. I like them under a sportcoat with tie occasionally, and I only like lambswool versions, no merino or cotton/cashmere.


Why do you think a crew neck is more Trad than a v-neck? In the pictures and movies from the '30s - '50s, I see v-necks probably more than crew necks. Or were you talking about Shetland wool and not the neck line at all?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

V-necks were certainly worn. I certainly wore them growing up. But a crew neck feels more casual and relaxed to me, and a little more versatile. Maybe that's why. I also don't see them featured as much in old photos that focus on the TNSIL tradition.



Fading Fast said:


> Why do you think a crew neck is more Trad than a v-neck? In the pictures and movies from the '30s - '50s, I see v-necks probably more than crew necks. Or were you talking about Shetland wool and not the neck line at all?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I've come to appreciate a shot of espresso in my regular morning coffee. I was surprised to see how inexpensive these are, and I can't believe I don't own one yet. I've had electric espresso machines that have crapped out on me. It's the simple and elegant device like this, though, much like my french press and my Chemex, that will last forever.



CMDC said:


> ^ When we were in Spain a few years ago, my wife fell in love with café con leche. The first gift I got her after we returned was a Bialetti like this so that she could make her own. Best gift I've ever given her. She's used it daily (sometimes multiple times) for three years and it's still going strong.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> V-necks were certainly worn. I certainly wore them growing up. But a crew neck feels more casual and relaxed to me, and a little more versatile. Maybe that's why. I also don't see them featured as much in old photos that focus on the TNSIL tradition.


This is absolutely not scientific, but yesterday I saw parts of two movies, "East of Eden" in which James Dean wears two different v-neck sweaters (and flat front chinos) as one get's ripped in a scene and Tab Hunter in 1957's "The Girl He Left Behind" which has several college scenes and (since I saw this after "East of Eden" I was focused on sweaters) there were a lot of both v-necks and crews at college. Again, not trying to argue a point (and the above adduces nothing) - really - was just curious why you thought that.

Notwithstanding the above, I agree that a crew neck feels more relax, more casual and, in that sense, a bit more East-Coast Ivy as you imply.

And most importantly, now that J.Press doesn't carry the light-grey version of its Shaggy Dog, does O'Connell's usually have a post Xmas sale as I will have to give its version a shot as I had the Press one at the top of my next-to-buy, iconic-items list?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I get what you're saying. I'm not saying they were not around and worn a lot, even on college campuses. But people did wear a lot of things that I do not think necessarily fit with TNSIL just because they were worn in the era when TNSIL was at its height. The v-neck doesn't strike me as having quite the same vibe as the rest of the garb that makes up the tradition. It just doesn't seem as iconic a piece of all that. 

This is just my perception, of course, and I make no claims to any historical or empirical truth. Not stating any of this is definitive by any stretch--just how it seems to me.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I understand and, I think, agree. The crew neck (especially the Shetland) is somehow more core Ivy and the v-neck more Americana. 

Now, on to practical knowledge (versus our over-thought, esoteric, why-in-the-world-do-we-care crew versus v-neck knowledge above), as I believe you buy from O'Connell's, any memory of its sales patterns on its Shetlands?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

FF, I don't think I've ever seen them go on sale.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> FF, I don't think I've ever seen them go on sale.


 .


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> We might burn up a few BB&B coupons this weekend. One thing we have in mind:


I own many different types of coffeemakers, and the Bialetti is my favorite. I use mine almost every day.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> We might burn up a few BB&B coupons this weekend. One thing we have in mind:


I drink coffee a few times a month and could give it up tomorrow, but that is one handsome coffee maker.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I will report on results. Looks like we're trekking to the local BB&B tomorrow for this and other sundries.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Walnut AE Lexingtons, Dainite Sole, with Walnut Alcott Ave belt.


----------



## Leopold Leopoldovich (Nov 19, 2014)

I just purchased this BB Own-Make during their sale. I haven't received it yet (should be 2-3 weeks after alterations). I'm not sure how comfortable I'll be with chalk-stripes. It seems more power-suity Italian than I'm used to but we'll see. I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Also arriving on the porch step and well received...
> 
> Rubis Swiss Nostril/Ear Scissors
> 
> Immediately put to good use and made to work wonders.


...TMI


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I know it's one of those topics nobody likes to discuss. And yet, we all face this problem. I recommend the scissors over the battery things, another case where old school and simple is so much better. In my opinion, every man needs one of these in his cabinet. I nose what I'm talking about.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I know it's one of those topics nobody likes to discuss. And yet, we all face this problem. I recommend the scissors over the battery things, another case where old school and simple is so much better. In my opinion, every man needs one of these in his cabinet. *I nose what I'm talking about.*


Ahem...It snot anything to joke about


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ha ha!


----------



## sonny (May 21, 2010)

Duvel said:


> Also arriving on the porch step and well received...
> 
> Rubis Swiss Nostril/Ear Scissors
> 
> Immediately put to good use and made to work wonders.


are those better than the ones at Target?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

No idea. Sorry.



sonny said:


> are those better than the ones at Target?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Duvel said:


> I know it's one of those topics nobody likes to discuss. And yet, we all face this problem. I recommend the scissors over the battery things, another case where old school and simple is so much better. In my opinion, every man needs one of these in his cabinet. I nose what I'm talking about.


I have one in my closet.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Money to burn in the HSA before the end of the year, thus was made the purchase of a pair of scripted sunglasses. Oliver Peoples "Masek" frames. I opted not to go with mirrored finish for the lenses--I hate the traffic cop look, and I always hate it when I can't see peoples' eyes when they're wearing sunglasses. So, the lenses will be a grey-green.

In real life, the grey of the frames appears a little darker, almost black where they are darkest.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am walking in low 30's to Christmas Eve dinner, I found some Rock port Oxblood toe caps for all weather use to wear. will save my Bostonian burgundy toe caps. a pale yellow/ecru dress shirt because I wanted it.


----------



## kennya123 (May 6, 2015)

picked up some new Allen Edmonds loafers. I got the Maxfield in Chili



I also bought some ties on ebay. When I went to Bermuda a few years ago I got a tie from the English Sports Shop. I liked it so much that I bought some more ties from Ebay.


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

Ever since OCBD's blog post about Tretorn Nylites I've been meaning to get some, but never got around to it until now.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

CornoUltimo said:


> Ever since OCBD's blog post about Tretorn Nylites I've been meaning to get some, but never got around to it until now.


Nice Tretorns! I personally prefer Vans Authentics for myself, but those look great!

not for me, but a gift for my wife that came in yesterday- Hunter original adjustables:


this is my first time seeing these in person, for how "fashiony" they are now, they seem pretty well constructed. I wasn't aware they had Royal warrants too. I still vastly prefer my Le Chameaus (which have performed wonderfully), but still.


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

Got 2 early Christmas presents!

First, a Hardwick blazer (made in USA):



Second and last, an Orvis tweed sport coat:


----------



## Desirable Result (Feb 15, 2014)

[QUOTE=I drink coffee a few times a month and could give it up tomorrow, but that is one handsome coffee maker.
Acquired the Brikka 4 cup and the Graziella steamer.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice jackets, Dave. Enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

These


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Desirable Result said:


> I drink coffee a few times a month and could give it up tomorrow said:
> 
> 
> > that is a nice coffee maker.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Not so much an acquisition as a Christmas gift: 3 pairs of men's dress socks (black, grey, tan) without the seams at the toes. Happy days ahead! Those seams at the toes drive me nuts*, so I'm looking forward to wearing these.

* One way around it, partially, is the wear socks inside out, but this only works with casual socks.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Took advantage of BB's after Xmas sale and bought 4 ties and 4 shirts. The shirts are all non-iron button down and I'm not sure I'll keep them but with my Shop Runner account, shipping is free both ways. I'm sure I'll keep the ties. They included a couple Repp replacements, a new Repp color for me, and, most importantly, a green/navy A&S Repp which I've been waiting to get on sale. The ties, with all the discounts, were $40.55 each.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Argy...ie/MA02081_____GREN_REG______,default,pd.html


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

My Men's Store gave me a $25.00 gift card, maybe braces or a shirt?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Socks!



ran23 said:


> My Men's Store gave me a $25.00 gift card, maybe braces or a shirt?


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

I think I made out like a bandit! I scored a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suit in beige for 90 dollars. When I received it, all that needed altered was waist and the pant length. everything else fit very nicely. very good condition.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

CSG said:


> Took advantage of BB's after Xmas sale and bought 4 ties and 4 shirts. The shirts are all non-iron button down and I'm not sure I'll keep them but with my Shop Runner account, shipping is free both ways. I'm sure I'll keep the ties. They included a couple Repp replacements, a new Repp color for me, and, most importantly, a green/navy A&S Repp which I've been waiting to get on sale. The ties, with all the discounts, were $40.55 each.
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Argy...ie/MA02081_____GREN_REG______,default,pd.html


After having tried my first BB OCBD in years during a December "40% of on one item" promotion - and really liking it - I tried to buy 4 BB OCBDs on the "buy 4 get 40% off (plus 15%)" sale, but they only had one in my size.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

CSG said:


> Took advantage of BB's after Xmas sale and bought 4 ties and 4 shirts. The shirts are all non-iron button down and I'm not sure I'll keep them but with my Shop Runner account, shipping is free both ways. I'm sure I'll keep the ties. They included a couple Repp replacements, a new Repp color for me, and, most importantly, a green/navy A&S Repp which I've been waiting to get on sale. The ties, with all the discounts, were $40.55 each.
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Argy...ie/MA02081_____GREN_REG______,default,pd.html


 Love the ties but they don't seem as well made as my BB ties from the old days. Two of the shirts I got were the oxford BrooksCool and I was pleased with their quality. The other two I got were a Bengal stripe and a blue pinstripe. They are supima cotton, non-iron, and very light material. I guess they are worth the $46 I paid on the Xmas day sale but the BrooksCool are very good and of a nice medium weight. I'm sure I'll appreciate the non-iron aspect when I'm lazy.

BTW, at the suggestion of a store associate, I ordered these in Regent fit rather than the Madison fit I would have defaulted to. At 6' and 180#, they fit very nicely, much better than the Madison but still not tight at all. I would have never considered myself a Regent fit in shirts!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

CSG said:


> Love the ties but they don't seem as well made as my BB ties from the old days. Two of the shirts I got were the oxford Brooks Cool and I was pleased with their quality. The other two I got were a Bengal stripe and a blue pinstripe. They are supima cotton, non-iron, and very light material. I guess they are worth the $46 I paid on the Xmas day sale but the Brooks Cool are very good and of a nice medium weight. I'm tempted to exchange the Bengal and pinstripe for a couple more Brooks Cool.
> 
> BTW, at the suggestion of a store associate, I ordered these in Regent fit rather than the Madison fit I would have defaulted to. At 6' and 180#, they fit very nicely, much better than the Madison but still not tight at all. I would have never considered myself a Regent fit in shirts!


At 6'1" and 150lbs (damn you and your 30 extra pounds that would probably nicely fill out my "by all means, do kick sand in my face" build) I tried and love the Regent fit as well. It doesn't look skinny or even slim, just not baggy. On my frame, it looks like regular sized OCBD look on regular sized people.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

That's it, it's just not baggy like the old fit was or like Mercer's fit is. On me, the Regent fit simply looks right.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Just arrived, J.Crew Kenton boot purchased at 40% right after Christmas.

I bought a snuff suede version last year and really like them, so went for the, grey or mole colored (they call it "boulder") this year.

While far from true Trad, the red sole and kinda basic style worked for me.

J.Crew's description:
Our take on classic carpenter boots, the Kenton plain-toe boots are built for comfort and to last. They're made with some of the best suede in the world and finished with a burly lugged sole and a Goodyear welt, which means that you can resole them again and again-and that will probably come in handy since they'll get tons of wear.


Suede upper.
Leather lining.
Mini-lug sole.
Goodyear welt construction.
Import.


----------



## mankson (Sep 27, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> After having tried my first BB OCBD in years during a December "40% of on one item" promotion - and really liking it - I tried to buy 4 BB OCBDs on the "buy 4 get 40% off (plus 15%)" sale, but they only had one in my size.


BB has been out-of-stock on my size/fit OBCDs since early November - all these sales have been completely worthless to me. :angry:


----------



## twosoon22 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hit up the brooks brothers outlet this past weekend. They had a ton of mainline stuff, I hadn't planned on buying anything but couldn't help myself.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

mankson said:


> BB has been out-of-stock on my size/fit OBCDs since early November - all these sales have been completely worthless to me. :angry:


I believe there's a reason for that (I've been in the same boat as you) which may reveal itself shortly.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

CSG said:


> I believe there's a reason for that (I've been in the same boat as you) which may reveal itself shortly.


Do you think they are going to stop making them? Or are they coming out with yet another "improved" sizing nomenclature or some such nonsense?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

What fit do you normally take?



mankson said:


> BB has been out-of-stock on my size/fit OBCDs since early November - all these sales have been completely worthless to me. :angry:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

New Peoples shades, cuz the future's so bright.


----------



## mankson (Sep 27, 2012)

mankson said:


> BB has been out-of-stock on my size/fit OBCDs since early November - all these sales have been completely worthless to me. :angry:





Duvel said:


> What fit do you normally take?


Regent, or "slim" (which isn't really slim, but I guess it's all relative to the Traditional tent-fit).



CSG said:


> I believe there's a reason for that (I've been in the same boat as you) which may reveal itself shortly.


Do tell. They're getting rid of the multiple fits?


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

It's not up to me to tell but I'm sure Brooks will soon enough.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think they're discontinuing their slimmer fits. I hear they do not sell as well as the Madison and the Traditional.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I think they're discontinuing their slimmer fits. I hear they do not sell as well as the Madison and the Traditional.


If this is true, then it it is bad news. I will need to take stock of my must-iron OCBDs and order multiples to ensure I will have them on-hand for years to come.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> I think they're discontinuing their slimmer fits. I hear they do not sell as well as the Madison and the Traditional.


Kinda surprising considering the "slim" fit mania in fashion right now and that BB just spent how much effort introducing the four fits (I finally caved and learned what all the silly names meant fit-wise) - that said, BB would probably sell its rights to making OCBD if the price was high enough.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

Duvel said:


> I think they're discontinuing their slimmer fits. I hear they do not sell as well as the Madison and the Traditional.


From whom have you heard this?


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Probably got a couple of slim-fit OCBDs going up on the exchange soon, fyi.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes, haven't you all heard? They're also going back to 3.75-4.00" tie and lapel width.

:fool:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

About time! 



FLCracka said:


> Yes, haven't you all heard? They're also going back to 3.75-4.00" tie and lapel width.
> 
> :fool:


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Kinda surprising considering the "slim" fit mania in fashion right now and that BB just spent how much effort introducing the four fits...


This was my first thought as well.

Unless someone presents firm evidence that BB will delete the slim fits from its offerings, it's only a rumor.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> This was my first thought as well.
> 
> Unless someone presents firm evidence that BB will delete the slim fits from its offerings, it's only a rumor.


It's not a rumor....I suspect it's someone pulling your chain.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, que sera, sera. We'll just have to wait and see. And I hope you're right.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, so you really did hear that? I stand corrected then...I thought you were just joking, since you prefer the roomier cuts yourself. It would fly in the face of current trends, if true.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I like the traditional fit. It's comfortable and I like the roomier look. It feels/looks more classic to my eye, although I admit that is all in the eye of the beholder.

As for what flies in the face of trends, I honestly could not say, as I don't much pay attention to what's in, what's not, and the like.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

The question still stands...did you really hear that they are discontinuing the slimmer fits because they don't sell as well as Madison/Traditional?

It's a fair question, as a couple forum members - Fading and gamma - took your post seriously, and it would be disingenuous to let them and others think that if you were just joking around.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, I haven't revised or deleted my post. So what do you think?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Duvel said:


> Well, I haven't revised or deleted my post. So what do you think?


I already said what I think...that you were just joking around because those (roomier) are the fits that you personally prefer. And, you've yet to clarify....which perhaps speaks as clearly as any clarification you might proffer.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I feel no need to clarify anything, especially on your account.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Duvel said:


> I like the traditional fit. It's comfortable and I like the roomier look. It feels/looks more classic to my eye, although I admit that is all in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> *As for what flies in the face of trends, I honestly could not say, as I don't much pay attention to what's in, what's not, and the like*.


You couldn't honestly say? You're saying that you're not aware of the current, widespread, oft-lamented trend toward slimmer fitting clothing? Ok.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Duvel said:


> I feel no need to clarify anything, especially on your account.


As I said, for the account of other members who took your comments at face value.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think "especially" was the key word there, but more important, I really don't feel like going on with this little cat fight. You seem intent on singling me out for harassment and embarassment and attempting to draw me into some kind of weird online combativeness, for whatever purpose you've righteously assumed. I don't get it, and I don't want any part of it. Thank you.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey, look at it this way, it's one method of getting one's post count up!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, there's that. And meaning there will be more to delete and revise!



CSG said:


> Hey, look at it this way, it's one method of getting one's post count up!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Duvel said:


> I think "especially" was the key word there, but more important, I really don't feel like going on with this little cat fight. You seem intent on singling me out and engaging in some weird online combativeness, for whatever purpose you've righteously assumed. I don't get it, and I don't want any part of it.


Duvel, look, I didn't approach this little exchange combatively. I simply interpreted your post as tongue in cheek, while a couple other members took it seriously. I was graciously and genuinely offering to stand corrected if my interpretation was incorrect, but rather than communicate directly and honestly, you chose at that point to be intentionally obfuscatory and sarcastic, and that's when it turned into a "cat fight". Not what I wanted or came looking for, and I think anyone who reads these posts all the way through, starting with your post about hearing that BB is eliminating slimmer cuts, will draw the same conclusion. It really didn't have to go down like this.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

If there is any FIRM EVIDENCE that BB will eliminate the slim fit option, let's hear it.

Otherwise, some silence would be appreciated. Not every post requires a retort.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Someone needs to remove their hands from the keyboard.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

...and the post referenced has been deleted. Some odd behavior on exhibition.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I did so at your apparent dislike to my supposed "retorts," at your urging that someone should take their hands from the keyboards. I thought it would be better to remove my additions to the ridiculous turn this thread has taken. Odd behavior? How is that odd?


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll be stopping by Brooks Brothers this afternoon - I have some merchandise credit to use, will inquire directly regarding the future of the slim fit OCBD. Might even start a January acquisitions thread when I return. Cheers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Cheers, BC. I will be interested to hear what you have to report--and to see what you bought!



Brigadier Cheape said:


> I'll be stopping by Brooks Brothers this afternoon - I have some merchandise credit to use, will inquire directly regarding the future of the slim fit OCBD. Might even start a January acquisitions thread when I return. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

BB has been out of the madison fit OCBD in blue for over a month now. The most annoying part is that it lets me add it to my cart, but then tells me it is not in stock. Frustrating.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

What size do you wear, Ox? I have a couple Madison blues in the closet I could afford to part with.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Duvel, That is a very kind offer! However, I am a 14.5/32 which I know is not that common. If that happens to be your size that would be awesome!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ah, I am sorry. I do run to a slighly larger size. [For whatever it's worth, your arms hardly seem that short in your excellent photos!]



oxford cloth button down said:


> Duvel, That is a very kind offer! However, I am a 14.5/32 which I know is not that common. If that happens to be your size that would be awesome!


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

What I'd heard about the BB OCBD shirts didn't have to do with fit although, two different sales associates told me on separate occasions within the last month, the Traditional fit sizing was going to go away and the Madison would be the most traditional fit going forward. As these were sales associates on the 800 #, I have no idea if they were privy to reliable info. I found it interesting though that two different people said the same thing on two different occasions.

As I said earlier, it's not my place to reveal any changes at BB regarding their shirts but what I heard from a highly placed source there may explain the lack of common sizes in some of their shirts during the post Xmas blow-out sale.

I'd love to see them rejigger their fit names to regular, slim, and extra-slim if they indeed are going to do away with fat-boy AKA Tradtional fit. I found the Regent to be plenty roomy on my 6' 180# frame (and my middle is a bit squishy with a 36" waist).


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

CSG said:


> What I'd heard about the BB OCBD shirts didn't have to do with fit although, *two different sales associates told me on separate occasions within the last month, the Traditional fit sizing was going to go away and the Madison would be the most traditional fit going forward*. As these were sales associates on the 800 #, I have no idea if they were privy to reliable info. I found it interesting though that two different people said the same thing on two different occasions.
> 
> As I said earlier, it's not my place to reveal any changes at BB regarding their shirts but what I heard from a highly placed source there may explain the lack of common sizes in some of their shirts during the post Xmas blow-out sale.
> 
> I'd love to see them rejigger their fit names to regular, slim, and extra-slim if they indeed are going to do away with fat-boy AKA Tradtional fit. I found the Regent to be plenty roomy on my 6' 180# frame (and my middle is a bit squishy with a 36" waist).


So, pretty much the opposite of what Duvel said he heard. Gotcha. Thanks for sharing.

I would venture to guess that the reason the Traditional Fit OCBD is the only fit with a range of available sizes currently is because it is the slowest selling of all the fits these days.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

No more traditional fit from Brooks. It is the end of the world as we know it. Seriously, though, Brooks can do what it feels is necessary for survival, and given the edoncomic times we live in, I can respect that. However, personally, for me and many others here who prefer the tent-like fit, there would be plenty of viable alternatives. O'Connell's comes to mind.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, those tent-like alternatives, great as they are, are more than twice the price of a Brooks shirt on sale. For that reason, I would certainly be disappointed to see the traditional fit phased out. That's also why I'm interested in the fact that you heard otherwise. Could you elaborate? I'd be delighted to know that CSG received faulty intel.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

HerrDavid, I think there's a lot of talk but not much substance to this "news."


----------



## Desirable Result (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Desirable Result (Feb 15, 2014)

Duvel said:


> We might burn up a few BB&B coupons this weekend. One thing we have in mind:


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

kennya123 said:


> picked up some new Allen Edmonds loafers. I got the Maxfield in Chili
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought some ties on ebay. When I went to Bermuda a few years ago I got a tie from the English Sports Shop. I liked it so much that I bought some more ties from Ebay.


I loved going to the English Sport Shop! I also own the Bermuda blue island tie and the Argyle and Sutherland Bermuda repp tie. Also got a Bermuda belt and polo shirt there


----------

